# Instanzen



## Inoxx_QM (28. Februar 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal von Quentin (glaube ich) mal was von Instanzen gehört.
Was ist das? Und wo finde ich das?
und vor allem, wie geht das? 
Danke!
CU


----------



## Quentin (2. März 2001)

huh? häh? umpf...

also unter instanzen verstehe ich soviel wie, wenn der internet explorer sich selbst ein paar mal öffnet um eine seite darzustellen, anstatt das programm einmal zu öffnen und dann die versch. dokumente darzustellen.

beispiel gefällig?

internet explorer fenster 1: http://www.asdf.com
internet explorer fenster 2: http://www.thomasp.f2s.com

d.h. zwei mal in der taskleiste der internet explorer

photoshop: pfui.jpg, asdf.jpg, huhu.psd

einmal der photoshop offen, eine instanz, ein eintrag in der taskleiste.

noch ein beispiel? auch der dreamweaver macht für jedes dokument eine eigene instanz auf..

hope that helps
(zumindest ich hoffe, das is so korrekt erklärt, verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre...)

cheers


----------



## rolling_a (5. März 2001)

in flash gibts wohl noch instanzen, ansonsten hätte ich aber auch keine idee...


----------

